

Ask HN: What must-listen podcasts do you subscribe to? - shovel

We just did this for newsletters (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9476097) and the topic of podcasts arose.<p>So, which podcasts do you follow religiously?
======
shovel
I'll start:

This Week in Startups

Startups for the Rest of Us

The Rocketship Podcast

Serial (one off)

Joe Rogan Experience

Bulletproof Executive

Tim Ferriss Show

A16z

Product Hunt

Kalzumeus

Product People

